# Evenin all



## Dawson (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi guys, Im back again but just visiting im afraid im not back in the hobby as such.
I have missed my mice but have been keeping busy with my others. However ive taken in some rescues recently and could have up to 20 litters on my hands for pet homes so may be hanging out for a bit yet :shock:

Ive just stuck a quick post in the varieties section to see if you guys can help me on the origins of these 'desert camo' mice. Let me know what you think.

Sarah


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice to have you back Sarah! =o)

Have you moved? I thought you lived down near Dom? Or I may be thinking of a completely different person, I have just done a 14 hour shift at work hehe!!

Katie xx


----------



## Dawson (Jan 4, 2010)

Havent moved yet no, its in the pipeline for this year.
Im about 45min - 1hr from Dom and Fae


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

For some reason I always though you lived in Crawley! hehe I'm going insane :lol:

Katie xx


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Sarah, your old account is still active if you wanted to use it.


----------

